# MSC and Preston Docks



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Great piece in gCaptain's Maritime Monday this week about Manchester Ship Canal and Preston Docks - interesting bit of our history? See http://gcaptain.com/dec-seventeen-twentytwelve-port-of-preston/


----------

